

Webmynd (YC W08) integrate Twitter search into Google results - pclark
http://www.webmynd.com/html/twitter.html

======
wallflower
Just installed it. Nice job.

However, it's more weird than I would have anticipated to see what people are
twittering about your Google search phrase (even if boolean'd).

And it definitely shows the disparity between Twitter search and Google
search. Google's PageRank for relevant results beats Twitter's democratic
and/or anarchic search results.

However, since Twitter is real-time - search terms of current, transient
topical nature like 'Susan Boyle' would definitely be more relevant and
interesting. Also, AVC's article about linking being sent by friends points to
a possible shift in Twitter's favor. And makes me wonder when Twitter will
allow filtered searching against your follower graph.

"found that among the thousands of 14-24 yos they surveyed, 88% of the links
they followed were sent to them by friends. They're not clicking on ads or
even using search results as much as older demos."

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/04/the-power-of-passed-
links.ht...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/04/the-power-of-passed-links.html)

------
amirnathoo
I search Twitter all the time to see what people are saying about WebMynd and
other topics so thought it was time we did a Twitter-centric extension. We
thought real-time results next to the rest of the web would be really
interesting. Would love to know what people think.

We've also worked on the design of our interface to make it easier to
configure which sites you like to search.

------
josefresco
I use a Greasemonkey script to achieve similar results. The search appears
above the Google organic results, and I don't lose the advertising on the
right (which I need to see as it's by biz)

~~~
eli
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/43451>

------
qeorge
I installed Webmynd about a month ago, and I'm still enjoying it. Great
product.

~~~
amirnathoo
Thanks! :-)

If you have a moment, I'd really love to know which sources you find yourself
using most, which ones you wish were there and what other features you use
(sharing links, visual history). Care to post about it?

~~~
ropiku
Sorry for hijacking this thread, but does Webmynd ignore history in Privacy
Mode ?

Even though I'm a Safari user, Webmynd is a pretty good reason to get back to
Fx. My sources (in order) are: Wikipedia, Delicious, Twitter, HNews, Reddit.

I would like to have GitHub as a source (even though it might only be
interesting to developers). Also you could make an anonymous data collection
for statistics, I would happily opt-in.

~~~
amirnathoo
WebMynd does allow you to store and search web history, but you can turn it
off whenever you like and completely disable it in our settings panel.

In fact our setup wizard asks whether you want web history search or not right
up front. And our custom extensions for Twitter, Hacker News and others have
it disabled by default.

To be clear, we never share history data, even in aggregate, or use it for any
other purpose than giving you better search results.

~~~
ropiku
I know about disabling it, but I would like to still be enabled when I'm not
in privacy mode.

I have complete confidence in your privacy, that is why I said I will opt-in
if you would like to gather data to improve your product.

